# Tell me something about Thailand



## Ann-Marie

My son and his girlfriend would like to use a week of our timeshare to go to Thailand.  He is getting into kickboxing, and apparently there is a school in Thailand that he wants to take a class at.  He would like to go to a timeshare on the coast, and then spend a few days in Bangkok.  Does anyone have any info to share about Thailand.


----------



## Canuck

*Thailand*

I use to work for an Asian Airline and a Asian Tour Operator.  Also spent a month traveling through Thailand.  Thailand is an amazing country, lovely people and very easy to travel around.

I've sent you a private message.


----------



## Cathyb

We spent four weeks traveling in Thailand -- Phuket, Chiang Mai, Chiang Rai, Bangkok -- about 2 yrs ago and loved it.  The people are warm and friendly; the food is very reasonable; the beaches are beautiful.  See the pcture on the left with the elephants?  That was in Chiang Mai or Rai.  If it weren't for our age now, we would go back in a heartbeat!


----------



## lily28

I have been to thailand 4 times and visited bangkok,phuket, pattaya, chang mai and chang rai. I like phuket and bangkok the best.  I have always joined tours to thailand though.  I don't think transportation within thailand is easy unless you hire a driver.  Also, I think 1 wk at ts is too long to spend at only 1city; it is more fun to travel to multiple cities within thailand.  thailand is a great country to visit with its great foods, people, temples and animals (elephant rides in chang mai and pictures with tigers in bangkok).  Phuket has very good diving/snorkling opportunities.  You can also try water sports at pattaya which is only 2 hours away from bangkok.


----------



## janej

I have a good friend who is from Thailand.  She went home in March and kept telling me it was so hot..  The seasons there are different.  

It is a country I always want to visit.


----------



## lily28

thailand is not only hot but very very humid.  it takes time to get use to the humidity


----------



## PhuketThailand

*Thailand & Kickboxing*

This is a good combination and so to is boyfriend and girlfriend stay in thailand.  As they would be able to both get just what they want out of their visit.  
Kickboxing is a huge thing in Thailand and many many camps cater to 'westerns' or 'tourist training camps' www.tigermuaythai.com in Phuket is great one.  The owner is providing a great experience into the art of Muay Thai boxing or Thai boxing wish incorporates a lot of kicking; however, the closes II resort is in the Phuket Laguna area which is about 1/2 hours drive one way.  Going no problem it is the coming back after a 3 hour morning or afternoon session that gets tough.  As for the gf, wow shopping, spa treatments (that he will want too) are the best.  
So it is a win-win for both.  If you have marriott points there is the Courtyard in Patong that is closer, but again the drive back is the challenge.  However, very easy to set up a driver to deliever everyone home safely.  
They will enjoy it!

Go with them it is a beautiful island you stay at either Marriott property you will not want to leave....they are beautiful.


----------



## Reno27

AFAIK, Thailand also has beautiful shemale... 
However, it's a beautiful country with interesting and kind people. Not to mention their great kickboxing.


----------



## Skatduder

I usually just get hotels instead of timeshares in Thailand. Maybe a TS in
Phuket would be ok. Most hotels offer a breakfast and have tours available.
http://www.otelrooms.com  Has pretty good room rates in Thailand.
In Bangkok I get a room close to the BTS, the sky train.


----------



## regatta333

*Best time to go*

If I were planning a trip to Thailand, would it be better to go in May or October?


----------



## Jimster

*HOTT*

I am leaving for Thailand in mid-March.  I have a Thai friend who says in March it is very hot!-in April it is hotter!  May does not sound like a good month to visit.  Others better informed than me should comment but I think it could be rainy in Ocotober.  I was just in the Philippines in November and was lucky enough to have the rain end.


----------



## Conan

I've never been, but I'm told December to March is the best time to visit, for lower humidity and to avoid the monsoon season.


----------



## Jan Handlers

*Phuket*

We just returned from the Marriot Phuket Beach Club.  It was our first trip to Thailand.  Loved Phuket and the Marriott Resort.  People were warm, friendly and helpful.  Snorkeling and diving were incredible (went to the Similan Islands).  Water was quite warm.  It was also a pleasant temperature for almost the whole week.  Just toward the end, there was an increase in temp and humidity.  Most days, there was a slight breeze.  The beach at the Marriott wasn't great for swimming but the three pools were outstanding.  There are other more beautiful beaches not too far away.  We spent two days in Bangkok.  We enjoyed the sightseeing, but would probably not return.  We did not do any shopping there which I understand is a big draw.  We just found the city too densely populated and polluted.  We would definitely like to return to Phuket.  I will write a more detailed review for the review section after I get over my jetlag.


----------



## charlottebolt

*Villas in Thailand*

Where you choose will depend partially on what kind of experience you are after, and the season in which you travel. 
If you go in the rainy season, you will want to avoid the beaches and head for the countryside, with its green rice paddies. There are all kinds of exotic things to do and places to explore off the beaten path.
If you want a more mainstream experience, then there are Phuket, Koh Samui and Krabi in the south, Hua Hin in the central region and Chiang Mai in the North.
For something unique - a private pool villa surrounded by rice fields, with a private pool and great Thai cooking from the local hosts, try Gecko Villa in the Northeast, out of Udon Thani. They also say they can arrange kick boxing training with a retired professional Muay Thai boxer. if you are looking to exchange rather than rent, they exchange their other villas Green Gecko and Rice Paddy Villa.

If you intend to fly, try the local budget carriers Nok and Air Asia - although personally I would avoid One To Go!


----------



## Conan

> they exchange their other villas Green Gecko and Rice Paddy Villa


 
Can you tell me how their exchanges work? Is there an RCI-type clearing house or is it done one-to-one?

Thanks


----------



## charlottebolt

*Re exchanges*

Conan - simply one on one. They are not part of any scheme.


----------



## Jimster

*A very practical tip!*

If you are going to thailand, take cash or traveler's checks.  This is contrary to my usual advise for international travel when I tell people to use ATM's.   Thailand recently has enacted a new tax on ATM transactions.  I forget the amount but it is like 5 Euro per transaction.  Thats about $8 give or take in USD.  Amazingly you will get a better exchange rate for Traveler's checks than actual dollars there too. The only way out of this is if you have an account in a Thai bank.  I am not sure, but I also bet that the ATM cards that sometime recoup fees, may not recoup this one.


----------



## fizzysoup

*Cash from ATMs*

Yes, if you use a foreign card there will be applicable tax. However if you visit Thailand often you can (as a foreigner) set up a Thai bank Account (perhaps HSBC), deposit some money in it and then with your ATM card you can access you cash with no tax applicable as and when you want. ATM are to be found all over the place, and in a place like Patong in Phuket they can be found every hundred meters or so!


----------

